# Dragon Blood without Triple Berry Fruit?



## steviepointer (Dec 25, 2012)

I can't seem to find the frozen triple berry fruit (was at the local walmart here).

Any other suggestions, of something else I can try? I'm guessing I could pick up some gallons of Ocean Spray, but don't know what kind or how much.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Tripplett (Dec 25, 2012)

Manu of us were not able to find Triple Berry. I used Berry Medley from Trader Joes. Same thing with strawberries. Just make sure it's 100% fruit with nothing added.


----------



## Danml (Dec 25, 2012)

I found it at Sam's


----------



## olusteebus (Dec 25, 2012)

Have you considered using a jam?


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 25, 2012)

I have tried many different fruits from the frozen food department. The triple berry (blueberry/blackberry/raspberry), strawberry only, tropical fruit (pineapple/mango/peach/strawberry), blueberry only, etc. They have all been a hit. Close your eyes and grab a few bags. You really can't go wrong with this recipe.


----------

